# Alle Ordner Updaten



## schlawiner (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor einer Aufgabe mein Script in 250 Ordner zu kopieren. Wie kann ich das per Script erledigen.

alle Ordner befinden sich im home Verzeichnis und lauten server/kd.../gs_...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

folgende Bashzeile sollte deine Aufgabe lösen:

```
for dir in $( find ~/server/kd* -type d -name gs_\* ); do cp script.sh ${dir}; done
```

Gruß
BK


----------

